# K12 micra auto no reverse



## Bob15 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all I'm looking at buying a 04 k12 micra auto for my partner it has low mileage 57000 but reverse gear won't work all other gears are fine wondering is it a quick fix or do the electro brushes give trouble any help be great thanks


----------



## gary 123 (Feb 1, 2020)

Did you get the problem with reverse sorted? i have the same problem, thanks.


----------



## Rich666 (Aug 1, 2020)

gary 123 said:


> Did you get the problem with reverse sorted? i have the same problem, thanks.


I now have same problem.. Did you sort or am I going to call a scrap dealer.


----------

